# "Blowing" coat



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's probably related to the furnace. It's dry and warm in the house this time of the year. Dry and cold outside...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> It's probably related to the furnace. It's dry and warm in the house this time of the year. Dry and cold outside...


I had the same thought. A lot of houses are really dry this time of year with the heat running full time. If you're like most of us in the northeast, your dog probably hasn't been spending much time outside lately.

Unless your groomer is very familiar with Goldens, I wouldn't be too concerned about their comments. The coat can vary with age, sex, whether they've been neutered, what their parents coats were like etc.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have three, and live in maine,the shedding has been going on here for months.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

*&quot;Blowing&quot; coat*

It's usually the longer daylight hours...not necessarily the heat (photoperiod).


----------

